
Show HN: CLI-pto – A CLI note-taking app with basic encryption - hrafnstrom
https://github.com/Ozencb/cli-pto
======
hrafnstrom
This is not supposed to be a super strong program that can only be hacked with
super-duper computers in million years; just something to keep your notes from
curious eyes. I am yet to learn tons of stuff and go a long way, so
feedbacks(especially about the encryption) and contributions are welcome :)

